# Getting A Better View



## master of none (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,I saw this some where maybe on here not sure but any way I mounted a back up camera on my Grizzly   10" x 22"  Lathe at the Back Splash right by the Chuck, the reason for this is so I could 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 get a closer look at what I'm doing and I thought it was a cool idea.Well the road to Hell is paved with good intentions the camera is a little to small but it works good so now I'll just get a bigger camera and it should be fine and also when I replaced the way cover on my Grizzly mini mill I had a little left over so I used it to cover the ways and it works great,well that's it.  Rick


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Feb 26, 2016)

Thats an interesting idea! In fact, I would see a setup similar to this on a mill. Why? To facilitate reading of the dial when indicating and it is facing the other way.  Instead of stretching your neck and try reading an approximate value.

That or a coax of course


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2016)

That's a good idea the post I saw this in he was using this to see the threads when he was making bolts.There are numerous use's for this.  Rick


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 2, 2016)

master of none said:


> Hi,I saw this some where maybe on here not sure but any way I mounted a back up camera on my Grizzly   10" x 22"  Lathe at the Back Splash right by the Chuck, the reason for this is so I could
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel "dumber than dirt!"  It just dawned on me that there is a camera on the tool post hooked up to what looks like an IPad.   I thought it was the acrylic chip shield you were showing!   Guess I should start learning to read the material that goes along with the pic.  "Nobody told me I had to be smart just willing!"  Nice addition.


----------



## pineyfolks (Mar 2, 2016)

That would be pretty nice on a horizontal mill too.


----------



## master of none (Mar 2, 2016)

I probably should have been a little more clearer , and the whole thing cost me about 25 or 30 dollars can't remember but thanks for looking, Rick


----------

